# Australia



## Kezza

I just saw this movie yesterday and I really enjoyed the music.
The composer is Aussie composer David Hirschfelder never heard of him before but apparently he's done a fair bit. But here's the thing. My girlfriend who is an up and coming composer doesn't like the music in it, and her teacher who is a professional composer and the wife of my teacher coincedently doesn't like it either and said she would rather listen to it with no music.

Just wondering on your opinions, especially from composers because I really like it but there may be something that a composer listens to that a performer may not??


----------



## Yagan Kiely

I read the first sentence as you went and viewed 'Saw'... haha.

I assume you mean Australia the movie (it isn't too obvious what movie). I haven't seen it (probably won't I care not for patriotic cowboy films), but the soundtrack from one of the trailers wasn't bad music. Don't trust what professional composers say about what is bad music, they often lack the ability to just enjoy entertaining music - i.e. they need a) it to be completely unique b) it to be (at least superficially) intellectually stimulating. They, for example, wouldn't enjoy 1812 or Nutcracker - it is _just_ entertaining music with very little else to be said about it.


----------



## Kezza

Yeah I was talking about Australia the movie. Interesting you called it a "Patriotic Cowboy film" lol
It's just a fictional tale with the some factual history thrown in. Luhmann says he just loves the landscape of this country and wanted to make a movie in it lol.


----------



## Edward Elgar

I thought this movie would have been alot better if it had finished after the first story had reached its end. The music made me chuckle though, someone needs to slap Luhrman and tell him that putting in other music from great films and great orchestral classics won't make a great soundtrack.

David Hirschfelder needs a course in composition. Mind you, if he can get away with ripping off a Bach cantata then fair play to him, he's the millionare! I was nearly in histerics when Elgar's Nimrod came on at the end, the musical epitome of British imperialism, not something Austrailians want reminding about!


----------

